# New vpsBoard theme



## MannDude (Dec 29, 2013)

As part of some of the new weekend updates, I've added a new theme to vpsBoard. Please scroll down to the footer of the website and locate, "Change Theme". Check out "vpsBoard New" and let me know what you think.

Alternatively, screenshots are here:



And:



If everyone likes it, I may force the change sitewide. Otherwise, it will remain as an option. I may add a couple more themes to the mix, too. Enjoy!


----------



## Ruchirablog (Dec 29, 2013)

I prefer the current one


----------



## switsys (Dec 29, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> I prefer the current one


+1


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 29, 2013)

Current one is better.


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 29, 2013)

We needs a proper dark ish theme!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh man I love the new theme. It looks GREAT.

Adds more color too. Instead of all brown it's now dark grey and red!


----------



## joepie91 (Dec 29, 2013)

Problems I see:

* It's terrible for wide screens. It really needs a max-width setting somewhere.

* The contrast of the black bars is too strong; this color should probably be about 10% higher in brightness than it is now.

* Not enough color separation for other design elements. I'm just seeing as bunch of... things floating in white space on the page, without a clear idea of what belongs to what: http://owely.com/3rg7EU


----------



## jebat_ks (Dec 29, 2013)

I love the contrast better than the current theme. But not keen on the white body background, try using something less 'whitey', maybe #F2F2F2


----------



## Shados (Dec 29, 2013)

I vote you just adapt the Solarized color palette to the current theme instead (preferably the dark variant).


----------



## Francisco (Dec 29, 2013)

The background is a little hard on the eyes but I do like where it's going!

Francisco


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, I agree with you on that @Francisco. Other than that I like it, good colour combinations. Perhaps you could consider using a smoother font? Try to make everything easy on the eyes.

But yeah, I like it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 30, 2013)

The lack of a "Mark all read" button on the "View new content" page with the new theme is a bit of a downer (unless I'm blind, which is entirely possible).


----------



## Ivan (Dec 30, 2013)

It is a nice new theme.


----------



## NickM (Dec 30, 2013)

I like it, as a concept.  Needs a few tweaks, particularly the max width as joepie mentioned.  One particular thing to note is that some of the red accents seem a bit out of place - particularly the red line in quotes between the header and the quoted content, and above / below the poll question.


----------



## ExonHost (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks nice.


----------



## Setsura (Dec 30, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> We needs a proper dark ish theme!


This please.


----------



## dcdan (Dec 30, 2013)

To be honest I prefer the current one


----------



## Boltersdriveer (Dec 30, 2013)

Yep, definitely prefer the new one though wouldn't mind changes once in a while for seasons. The current one is nice for fall I guess.


----------



## Reece-DM (Dec 30, 2013)

Much much better and easier on the eyes


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm growing to like it, but it def needs a max width. The site looks weird on it on a 2560 x 1440p resolution. So fixed width at least would be nice.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 30, 2013)

I won't remove the current one or change it as default, but I do want some decent alternative themes as options for you guys too. I can't please everyone, so best I can do is create some different flavors to please more than I normally I would with just the default one.

The new one still has some kinks to work out. I'll get those sorted out later today.


----------



## notFound (Dec 30, 2013)

Ehh, don't like this new no avatar thing, apart from that it's decent.


----------



## ChrisM (Dec 30, 2013)

It uses too much white which makes it too bright.


----------



## AuroraZero (Dec 30, 2013)

Loads quicker on my shit connection. Man I wish there were some different options for net here. <_<


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 30, 2013)

if nobody likes the new theme, force them to like it by making it the only theme.


----------

